
Some hints on how to avoid writing yet Another Crappy Job Description - jmadsen
http://blog.professorbeekums.com/2016/07/job-descriptions-should-be-better.html?m=1
======
jmadsen
They are all "obvious" points but are they? I see the same things described
here all over the HN monthly hiring pages.

